# Tomy forget me not album ?



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Does any body know where apart from ebay I can get a tomy forget me not photo album or similar?


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

I got something similar from Argos which I used for introductions when she was 14months. Unfortunately I looked but cannot find it so I don't think they sell it anymore. Toys R Us no longer stock it either. Hopefully someone will come along with some ideas.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

I've found a vtech recording and learn album but can't find one for sale any where.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We used this one for our lo but as he was only 6 months it didn't matter there's only space for 4 pictures.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3463204.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:18091973005|tsid:59156|cid:189942085|lid:112113470965|nw:g|crid:71525381365|rnd:8836635656003358258|dvc:t|adp:1o6|bku:1
I guess 4 pictures with recordings isn't too bad as can get the essentials over then just do an ordinary album of any other pictures. We just did one of me, one of daddy, one of his new doggie and one of his transition toy.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Blueboo (Feb 11, 2012)

I had the same problem last year and discovered Tomy had discontinued it. In the end I got mine from the American amazon website (.com rather than .co.uk). It cost less than people were asking on eBay and only took a few days to arrive. Hope this helps


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

We couldn't locate one either (other than extortionate amounts on eBay) I also read a lot of people saying the batteries ran out before they even got to intros.

We had a personalised album made for pictures which FC's went through with little one, we also made a DVD to let her see faces and voices (only had me and hubby on with transition toy) and we just showed her us, our house and car in a cringe worthy sketch that won't be getting any oscars 😂

I found a recordable story book at M&S too which we recorded for her which turned out to be brilliant. She still plays with every day, she loves hearing our voices on it and it's child/toddler friendly (no rippable pages etc)


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

becs40 said:


> We used this one for our lo but as he was only 6 months it didn't matter there's only space for 4 pictures.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3463204.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:18091973005|tsid:59156|cid:189942085|lid:112113470965|nw:g|crid:71525381365|rnd:8836635656003358258|dvc:t|adp:1o6|bku:1
> I guess 4 pictures with recordings isn't too bad as can get the essentials over then just do an ordinary album of any other pictures. We just did one of me, one of daddy, one of his new doggie and one of his transition toy.
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Becs that's the one I was looking for. I used photos of me, her cot, high hair and the house all with her transitional toy. She loves it and plays with it daily. I also did two A4 laminated photos of myself.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes our lo still loves it too! Dh had to go away for 2 days on business this week and it's the first time he's not been around and lo loved hearing his voice on it. I heard it a lot more often those couple of days bless him.


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

We did get the Tomy after several ebay attempts.  We had no problems with the batteries, and our LO loved it (she was 17 months), and so did our birth child - they often looked at it together. We put in pics of the 3 of us, and our cats.  We printed some pics of grandparents who she'd meet soon, and laminated them, along with a couple more of us, and foster carer put them in her house.
We did a very simple dvd with us sitting on her bed with transition toy, singing Barney song.

LO arrived just before Christmas.  We didn't force any big family pics too soon, but we had a good pic with each of us so all family got a photo montage for Christmas so all houses she would visit had a pic of her with us in it.


----------



## Neniel (Aug 22, 2010)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external Internet sites

t seems to be available here: http://peterandpolly.co.uk/product/tomy-discovery-forget-me-not-photo-album/

Also, there is another photo album on Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lamaze-Hear-See-Photo-Album/dp/B00HXBKWC0/ref=dp_ob_image_baby


----------

